# cancer



## lakanderson (Jul 29, 2010)

Our golden tested positive for gastrointestinal lymphoma cancer. She is only six. We started her on chemotherapy but plan to also start her on Tanovea. Has anyone used this new drug therapy for their dog? How successful was it? Is anyone aware of studies or trials that will allow our dog to be treated for free? Thanks. Lisa Anderson


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Contact your nearest veterinary school. They get lists of who is doing trials. I'd call early in the week and appeal to someone in oncology to do a search for me... You also might contact the manufacturer to see if they have any subsidy programs for it. It looks like the FDA approval is conditional so I would guess someone is backing up the original studies- what an amazing drug this could turn out to be! "TANOVEA-CA1 (rabacfosadine for injection) is a novel small molecule drug designed to preferentially target and attack rapidly dividing cancer cells implicated in lymphoma. TANOVEA-CA1 has demonstrated anti-tumor activity in both naïve and relapsed canine lymphoma cases, with a generally well-tolerated safety profile. TANOVEA-CA1 is administered intravenously every three weeks for up to five doses.

TANOVEA-CA1 is conditionally approved by the FDA for the treatment of canine lymphoma pending a full demonstration of effectiveness."


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry you and your girl are going through this. The Virginia Maryland School of Veterinary medicine has one gi lymphoma study going on

Clinical Research: Current Studies

It's not exactly what you were asking about but there is a contact name so maybe they can suggest something.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Lisa, I'm so sorry for your girl's diagnosis. I hope if you are able, you will come back to this thread and update it with details about decisions you make and the outcome for your Golden. It could make a difference for someone else down in the future to learn from your experience. Fingers crossed for the best outcome possible for you and your girl. My heart goes out to you, 6 is so young and so unfair.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I’m so sorry to hear of your pups diagnosis. We went through a cancer scare with my boy Gunner. It was anal gland Sac Adenocarcinoma. We caught it early and he just finished his last of five chemo treatments. He is in remission now. I’m sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about your girl's diagnosis. 

Sending good thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't have experience with this but wanted to add my prayers and well wishes for your girl and your family.

I'm very sorry you are facing this.


----------



## Karento5 (Nov 22, 2017)

Praying! ??


----------



## lakanderson (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm having trouble figuring out this forum and how to respond to replies. Hopefully I'm getting it now. Thank you all so much for the kind words and the great suggestions. I was planning on using the Tanovea but our oncologist said the therapy she is on right now is very good and said to hold off on the Tanovea. Cedar is doing so well right now. She is bright eyed and happy and chasing her beloved tennis ball every time she can talk us into throwing it.

I just wanted to tell you all how much I appreciate all your words and kindness. I think you are a very warm hearted and kind lot of people.


----------

